# ::A Ridiculously Large CCO Haul!::



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 1, 2009)

So, I just got back from vacation & well...I got a little CCO crazy...(like over 40 products!!), but that's ok...I had a ton of fun & found some really neat stuff!!

Take a peek!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Clickable images!)


 


*Everything Packaged* *Everything Unpackaged*


Here's the breakdown of what I got!!




*Smoke Signal* Pigment
*Pink Bronze* Pigment




*Typographic* Eyeshadow
*Moonflower* Eyeshadow
*Rite of Spring* Eyeshadow
*Fig. 1* Eyeshadow
*Soot* Eyeshadow




Trip 5 Cool Eyes - 
(*Taupeless* e/s, *Behold* e/s, *Chillblue* e/s, *Peridot* e/s, *Black Tied* e/s)




*Uppity* Fluidline
*Blue Peep* Fluidline
*So There Jade* Powerpoint Eye Pencil
*Light As Air* Powerpoint Eye Pencil
*Fascinating* Eye Kohl




Trip 2 Earthy Fluidline Liners -
*Sweet Sage* & *Dipdown*




*Prep + Prime SPF 50 *
*188 Brush*




*Premeditated* Cream Colour Base
*So Ceylon* Mineralize Skinfinish
*Warmed* Mineralize Skinfinish
*Shy Beauty* Beauty Powder Blush




*First Bloom* Lipglass
*Prize Petal* Lipglass
*Electro-Lush* Lipglass
*Full on Lust* Lipglass
*Poetique* Lipglass
*Lull *Lipglass




*Blooming Lust* Lipstick
*Gel* Lipstick
*Fleshpot* Lipstick
*Strange Hybrid* Lipstick
*Flowerplay* Lipstick
*Embraceable* Lipstick
*Soft Lust* Lipstick




*Lilacrush* Lipgelee
*Varneesh* Lip Laquer
*In 3D* 3D Glass
*Pink D’Lush* Slimshine
*Strobeblossom* Tinted Lip Conditioner Stick SPF 15
*Lush-N-Lilac* Cremestick Pearl Liner




Pleat: 3 Peach Lips - 
*Ramblin' Rose* Lipstick
*Strapless* Lipstick
*Enchantress* Lipglass




Finery: 3 Coral Lips
*Aristo-Chic* Lipstick
*Ruling Class* Lipstick
*Splendid!* Lipglass

Thanks for looking at my sweet haul!!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 1, 2009)

What a great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jun 1, 2009)

Amazing haul!! Enjoy


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow!  Now _that's_ a haul!  You got so many great items!  Enjoy it all!


----------



## timarose (Jun 1, 2009)

im soo jealous! greatttt haul!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 1, 2009)

they had a 188 brush!!! OMG jealous... i went to my CCO today and they didnt have any nice face brushes...


----------



## meker (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW!!! That was a great haul.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jun 1, 2009)

amazing haul! enjoy!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow, that is a fabulous haul!!!!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 1, 2009)

Those are great finds...enjoy!!!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 1, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 1, 2009)

WOW!! You have an amazing haul!!!!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

lovely haul!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want pink bronze! which cco did u go to?


----------



## hhunt2 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_ which cco did u go to?_

 
Same question! lol, which cco did you go??

Holy Cow!  Props to you.  You must have spent over $1,500.00

I usually can walk out buying 5 items for $100.

Lucky you!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 1, 2009)

my cco never has good brushes. =[


----------



## jojo_makeuplvr (Jun 1, 2009)

Amazing haul. Such a lucky gal, have fun with your goodies!


----------



## jani04 (Jun 1, 2009)

woah that's an awesome hail. The lipglosses look great, they make good reference pics. Thanks for posting!


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 1, 2009)

That's an awesome haul! Have fun!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hhunt2* 

 
_Same question! lol, which cco did you go??

Holy Cow! Props to you. You must have spent over $1,500.00

I usually can walk out buying 5 items for $100.

Lucky you!_

 

Thanks everyone!

Actually, I went to two CCOs.  I stopped at the one in the Prime Outlets in Gulfport, MS & I also stopped at the one in the Silver Sands Outlet in Destin, FL.  And honestly, I only spent about $550 total, which I know is a lot of money, but I just graduated & got a job, so I felt like I deserved a little splurge!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_lovely haul!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want pink bronze! which cco did u go to?_

 
I def. recommend Pink Bronze & since it is perm. you shouldn't have any trouble getting it!!  I was worried it would be too orange, but I already played with it and it is just such a pretty peachy/pink!!


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW what an awesome haul. I have blue peep f/l and So Ceylon MSF and they're both great. I love So Ceylon it's such a GREAT color for summer or all year round. I love it!!! I hope that it works out for you. Also if you have brown eyes Blue Peep makes the pop. Love that too. Sorry I just wanted to let you know that I love these two products. LOL Enjoy!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 2, 2009)

Awesome haul!  I am so envious of your cool eyes trip palette!


----------



## eskae (Jun 2, 2009)

Great haul!!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 2, 2009)

Great haul! You got some awesome finds!


----------



## watkinsjillian (Jun 2, 2009)

So jealous!


----------



## MAC-Addict03 (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW, I would love to be able to do a haul like that lol, very very nice! enjoy all your goodies!


----------



## riss (Jun 3, 2009)

Great haul - now I'm wanting to get to a CCO again even more


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks ya'll!!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 4, 2009)

After your hard work in school you deserve a fun splurge! Enjoy every bit of it!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cutenurse2486* 

 
_Thanks everyone!

Actually, I went to two CCOs. I stopped at the one in the Prime Outlets in Gulfport, MS & I also stopped at the one in the Silver Sands Outlet in Destin, FL. And honestly, I only spent about $550 total, which I know is a lot of money, but I just graduated & got a job, so I felt like I deserved a little splurge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jun 4, 2009)

nice haul!


----------



## mern (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome awesome awesome!!! I am sooooo jealous... I cant wait for my stuff to come in the mail~!


----------



## F.A.B. (Jun 4, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow what a lovely haul! Enjoy, you deserve it! 
How much was the trip fluidline thing? (If anyone has it for sale or anything like that, please pm me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_Wow what a lovely haul! Enjoy, you deserve it! 
How much was the trip fluidline thing? (If anyone has it for sale or anything like that, please pm me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )_

 
I paid $22.50 for the fluidline set.  I played around with mine today & I really like it!  Hope you can find one too!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh man that price sounds great! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You should post a few FOTDs with your new stuff! 


Once again, if anyone has that set in their local CCO, please PM me


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yay!  Just posted some looks using some of my new stuffs!!


----------



## grc733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Sweet!


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 12, 2009)

Wow!  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## melissakay (Jun 14, 2009)

what an amazing haul! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



enjoy it!!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 14, 2009)

Great haul!!! You got some good stuff!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## PrincessBoa (Jun 14, 2009)

Omgg so jealous! >< I LOVELOVE your haul and especially your Smoke Signal Pigment ): I've been meaning to get it for awhile now..

-PrincessBoa


----------



## TamiChoi (Jun 14, 2009)

nice haul! enjoy~


----------



## Stephy171 (Jun 14, 2009)

HOLY MOLY... lol thats one amazing haul!


----------



## JaneHorror (Jun 15, 2009)

Awesome awesome haul


----------



## lkvf99 (Jun 15, 2009)

girl you got some nice stuff!


----------



## candaces (Jun 17, 2009)

whooa. great haul!


----------



## plimic (Jun 18, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 18, 2009)

Good haul!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks you guys!!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 19, 2009)

Oh my gosh! I want it!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 22, 2009)

I know, right?


----------



## babiid0llox (Jun 24, 2009)

Yummy. Especially the blushes and l/gs. Enjoy!


----------



## paperfishies (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh man!  Sooo jealous.  What CCO did you go to that had Uppity fluidline?  I've been looking every where for that!! I had 2 but used them so much ran out of both.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow!! What a fantastic haul!!


----------



## LivestrongH2 (Jun 24, 2009)

you found some good stuff!!!!!!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_Oh man! Sooo jealous. What CCO did you go to that had Uppity fluidline? I've been looking every where for that!! I had 2 but used them so much ran out of both._

 
I believe I found Uppity f/l at the CCO in Gulfport, MS at the Prime Outlets.


----------



## wifey806 (Jun 25, 2009)

u are insane!! enjoy lolol!!!


----------



## INFALLIBLE86 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great Haul. Am Now Trying To Find A 188 At A Cco Lol.


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *INFALLIBLE86* 

 
_Great Haul. Am Now Trying To Find A 188 At A Cco Lol._

 
Thanks!  Hope you find one too!


----------



## christinebezans (Jun 29, 2009)

I am from Canada and where i am we dont have a CCO store or sales on the higher end products, what is the average cost in comparison to buying it at MAC?


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *christinebezans* 

 
_I am from Canada and where i am we dont have a CCO store or sales on the higher end products, what is the average cost in comparison to buying it at MAC?_

 
Stuff at the CCO is usually about 30% off the retail price.  For example, the eyeshadows that normally cost me $14 were $10 at the CCO.


----------



## mdjmsj (Jun 29, 2009)

Awesome haul, you're lucky that your CCO didn't impose a 3 per type of item limit!


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm suffering with your wallet. and im seriously jealous lol.


----------



## wifey806 (Jul 2, 2009)

geez! slow down lol


----------



## mochaloca (Jul 4, 2009)

Thats one huge haul. Enjoy!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

